

Rate My New Music Site - danhak
http://www.snuzu.com/content.aspx

======
danhak
Hello All,

So earlier today I launched a new music search/library browsing application
that I've been working on for a few months. I'd really like to hear any
constructive criticism my fellow hackers might have.

The concept is pretty straightforward. Try searching for your favorite artist.
If I recognize it you'll see a full discography. Click on an album and you'll
see a number of tracks, most clickable for instant playback.

Some of you might remember my post last year when I launched the first
iteration of this site. Back then the idea was akin to a last.fm audio
scrobbler/listening history tracker. I implemented music search a few months
after that and it soon became the most popular aspect of the site. I decided
then that music search and streaming should be my only concern. Just goes to
show how quickly your vision can evolve...

Again, I'd appreciate any and all feedback.

